# enfp type 2 aries



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi! I'm misa, enfp type 2, and im an arien at the same time, cancer in rising sign and virgo as moon sign (a reason why i tried to find a correlation btwn this and astrology, but didn't go til the end aha).
Well i really recognize myself in the enfp personality description, especially when it says that we're scanning everything around us, that we're BIG procrastinators, and that we tend to do so much introspection (that's why i am here)... so amazing...

Anyway here i am, really wanting to find people like me 

But i'm wondering, this introspection seems endless, is it?

Oh and also im sorry if i make mistakes when writing. my english is not perfect yet


----------



## Mr. CafeBot (Jun 13, 2009)

*Welcome to PersonalityCafe!*

*You are hearing a robotic sounding voice coming towards you*



Greetings porcupine and welcome to PersonalityCafe!! My name is Mr. CafeBot. I am here to personally greet you and thank you for joining our humble little forum. No matter your type, you will surely experience a wonderful time with the members of this forum. We cater to all personality types so you will never feel alone or weird. Truth is this forum is full of weirdos!! Pleazeee hel.... *Ahem*I mean we have the nicest people you will ever meet. 

If you need basic forum information our newbie guide link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/intro/2319-friendly-guide-newbies.html

To keep the forum entertaining and safe, our forum rules link is here...
http://personalitycafe.com/announcements/540-personality-cafe-forum-rules.html

If you need any help or have any suggestions, please let us know here...
http://personalitycafe.com/support-suggestions/

We will always be glad to help you!

Again, welcome to our forum porcupine. We hope that your experience with us is tremendously benevolent!

P.S.

Please tip me 1 gold. I need to buy more coffee! @[email protected]


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

porcupine said:


> Hi! I'm misa, enfp type 2, and im an arien at the same time, cancer in rising sign and virgo as moon sign (a reason why i tried to find a correlation btwn this and astrology, but didn't go til the end aha).
> Well i really recognize myself in the enfp personality description, especially when it says that we're scanning everything around us, that we're BIG procrastinators, and that we tend to do so much introspection (that's why i am here)... so amazing...
> 
> Anyway here i am, really wanting to find people like me
> ...



Greetings porcupine! Welcome to Personality Cafe! Thank you very much for joining our humble little forum. We hope you have a great time with us. Its nice to have an ENFP sister on board.:happy:


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

thank you  im happy i joined


----------



## Blueguardian (Aug 22, 2009)

Welcome to PC. :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Welcome to the forum :happy:
*


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

thank u


----------



## Sear (Oct 3, 2009)

Welcome and greetings. 
You have a very interesting avatar there :tongue:


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello there. ^__^


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

hi everybody! thank you, thank you! 

i personaly think my mood (and hairstyle) can remind the porcupine...


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome to the Cafe. Does that mean your hair hits people you find threatening?:tongue:


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

thank u!
ehe no lol, only when i wake up my hair'z kinda spiky...


----------



## Ćerulean (Nov 18, 2008)

Sup!

__________________


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

hey there 
im good thank you  
you tell me


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Welcome to PC. 
Join the SP side. We have Roadtrips. You're already half way there! :tongue:


----------



## porcupine (Oct 2, 2009)

thank youuu


----------

